# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Microsoft russira t-il  lutter contre le piratage d'Office ?

## Tofalu

*Microsoft russira t-il  lutter contre le piratage d'Office ?* 

En parlant d'Office 2010 en ligne, dans un communiqu pour LCI.Fr, Jean-Christophe Piti, directeur de la division Office chez Microsoft France a affirm :




> Dans le monde, la moiti des utilisateurs piratent Office et, en France, on est mme plus proches des 80% dans le grand public !  C'est effectivement une manire de  les faire revenir dans un circuit lgal et financ par la publicit, mais c'e n'est pas l'objectif principal. Pour lutter contre le piratage, nous avons fait beaucoup d'efforts dans la politique de prix. Aujourd'hui, Office ne vous cote que 99 euros avec un nouveau PC (NDLR : au moins 140 euros pour achat seul) et mme la moiti pour un tudiant, ce qui revient au prix d'un jeu vido...


Pensez-vous que que les efforts de Microsoft sont suffisants ? Quelles solutions Microsoft doit-elle privilgier pour continuer  faire de sa suite Office un succs sans pour autant qu'elle continue  tre acquise illgalement de faon quasi-systmatique ? Les applications en ligne d'Office 2010, gratuites mais avec quelques fonctionnalits en moins, sauront-elles sduire le public ?

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Combien cotait-il avant cette baisse de prix  99 (ce qui semble relativement cher ) ?

----------


## SirDarken

99 (en OEM on va dire) ou mme le tarif tudiant/famille sont trop cher pour ce que la suite fait.

Attention je ne dit pas qu'office ne propose rien, mais que 95% des utilisateurs n'utilise que Word et un peu Excel, voir Outlook.
Pour le mme prix j'ai une suite internet security pendant 3 ans sur 3 postes.

De toute faon pour moi les produits microsoft c'est toujours le prix qui me choque, et il faut dire qu'il est quasiment plus ais de trouver une copie craqu que de l'acheter en magazin.

Ensuite je sais pas faudrai une tude plus pous combien on Office et Open office en mme temps juste pour s'assurer d'ouvrir leurs documents (mme si cet argument vous parait risible le lambda pour lui faire enregistrer un document compatible c'est dur).

Je pense pour que sa suite bureautique Microsoft devrai faire un peu comme les anti-virus une licence  l'anne et tu profite toujours du rcent.
Bon je sais que le dev coute cher, mais faut un rapport produit/prix qui gre l'tat des finances du peuple.

----------


## ymoreau

J'ai vu beaucoup de gens refuser d'utiliser OpenOffice soit disant parce qu'il manquait trop de fonctionnalits, ou plutt en ralit par manque de courage de s'adapter  un autre logiciel que Word. De mon ct j'utilise maintenant exclusivement Open Office, et rien ne m'a encore jamais manqu. Pour une utilisation basique comme la majorit des gens, je pense que c'est est trs largement suffisante.

Tout a pour dire que les gens ne font pas l'effort de migrer vers Open Office, par contre si on leur demandait de payer les licences Microsoft, je pense qu'ils seraient d'un coup beaucoup plus motivs et que donc dans tous les cas la suite Microsoft Office ne se vendrait pas beaucoup.

----------


## Kanithael

Sans doute, mais office ce n'est pas que a !
Word 2007, moi, je le trouve beau, je le trouve intuitif et pratique, bref, d'un cran au dessus d'Open Office... Certains diront que c'est de la poudre aux yeux, moi vraiment j'ai un coup de coeur pour leur interface  ::): 
OO,  cot, on dirait word 2000...

Bon, je ne dis pas, 100 pour une belle interface graphique, bof bof... Mais a explique le taux de piratage je trouve...

----------


## Tofalu

Word 2007 ce n'est pas qu'une interface joli, c'est aussi une interface pense qui contribue  un gain de productivit norme. L'accs aux fonctionnalits est amlior, la prvisulalisation instantanne apporte un rel confort.

Et puis 100 euros ce n'est pas que le produit mais aussi tout ce qui va avec : statut de client, accs au support technique, un support matriel, etc.

52 Euros pour l'offre tudiant, est-ce qu'on peut vraiment parler de produit trop cher, quand on voit le prix d'un jeu ou d'un abonnement  un MMORPG ?

----------


## SirDarken

Pour le prix y'as un paramtre qu'il faut prendre en compte et qui est souvent oubli.
Pour un abon de jeux en ligne 15/mois = 3/h par soir, ca donne 21h semaines
84h dans le mois.
Word dans le mois on l'utilise aller 2/3h, pour un utilisateur le problme vient de l je pense.

D'autant que Word enfin Office ca compte comme du travail et non du loisirs, hors tu te fait plus facilement un loisir qu'un logiciel pour bosser, c'est humain.

Puis faut aussi ce dire que des personnes achtes des PC a 400/500 et donc un simple traitement de texte vaut 1/4 ou 1/5eme du prix du PC, je sais les jeux aussi, mais ca c'est le loisir.

Aprs je les trouve aussi un peu obscur entre les OEM, et diverses ditions ect, ils sont pas humainement palpable (enfin pour moi hein).

Puis j'avouerai que de totue faon je voie rien qui pourrai endiguer ce souci.

----------


## Tyria

Surtout que les tudiants qui ont de la chance se font payer Office & autres par leur tablissement.

Personnellement grce  a, je n'ai pas de version pirate d'un certains nombre de logiciels de Crosotf.

Sauf d'office videmment qui lui n'tait pas fourni... Je pourrais acheter la version tudiante, c'est vrai. Mais soyons srieux. Et dans mon budget d'tudiante, ce n'est pas le genre de choses qui possde une norme priorit. 

D'ailleurs, je ferai juste noter que le piratage est honteusement simple pour ce logiciel (Ce n'est pas une raison pour le pirater, je sais). Ce qui d'ailleurs pourrait tonner grandement. Microsoft pourrait compliquer grandement la chose afin de forcer l'achat de son logiciel. Mais serieusement est ce dans son interet ?
Personnellement, je prferais encore me coltiner OO et toute la (re)prise en main qui va avec plutt que de taper dans mes sous pour acheter le logiciel. (C'est une mentalit de chiottes, je vous l'accorde.) Mais si tout le monde faisait comme a ? Tout le monde se formerait sur OO et de l, se serait une porte ouverte pour une plus grande utilisation d'OO en entreprise.

Au final, je me dculpabilise totalement en me disant que ce n'est pas la seule absence de mes billes dans la compte en banque de Microsoft qui lui pourront rellement faire dfaut.

----------


## Elverion

bonjour,

Super, office pour 52!!
Mais comme le disais SirDarken




> Word dans le mois on l'utilise aller 2/3h, pour un utilisateur le problme vient de l je pense.


Je ne voit pas l'interet d'acheter une suite qui coute 52 pour une utilisation minime.
Deuxime argument, pourquoi acheter quand le libre fournit ce qu'il faut?

----------


## gulain

> Word 2007 ce n'est pas qu'une interface joli, c'est aussi une interface pense qui contribue  un gain de productivit norme. L'accs aux fonctionnalits est amlior, la prvisulalisation instantanne apporte un rel confort.
> 
> Et puis 100 euros ce n'est pas que le produit mais aussi tout ce qui va avec : statut de client, accs au support technique, un support matriel, etc.
> ?


OpenOffice ce n'est pas qu'une interface joli, c'est aussi une interface pense qui contribue  un gain de productivit norme. L'accs aux fonctionnalits est amlior, la prvisulalisation instantanne apporte un rel confort.

Et puis 0 euros ce n'est pas que le produit mais aussi tout ce qui va avec : statut de client, accs au support technique, un support matriel, etc.

(nan, c'est pas plus un troll que l'autre  ::dehors:: )

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Il devient sacrment urgent que Microsoft fasse enfin quelque chose pour empcher le piratage de sa suite afin de venir  bout de l'argument "ah non Open Office c'est pas bien je prfre Office de toute faon c'est gratuit les deux" tout a parce qu'il est facile de pirater Office et que donc les gens ne font pas l'effort de passer  un logiciel peut-tre moins complet, mais tout  fait adapt pour l'usage qu'ils en ont, et tout  fait lgal, pour utiliser la mme chose que la version (souvent pirate) qu'ils avaient  l'cole ou en entreprise.

Ensuite il faut arrter de dire qu'Office 2007 a une interface rvolutionnaire, super gnial et ergonomique. J'ai le retour d'un utilisateur d'Office 2007 (qui l'utilise uniquement pour une raison : fournie en version d'essai sur son PC et bizarrement continue  fonctionner malgr le dpassement de la date limite, ce qui est une autre forme de piratage, et cette personne n'irait certainement pas acheter Office si le logiciel s'tait bloqu) et qui n'arrive pas  se faire  cette fameuse interface soi-disante "rvolutionnaire" et qui perd toujours un temps fou avec. Donc cessons de gnraliser.

En ce qui me concerne, je suis un utilisateur honnte, sans logiciels pirats chez moi, et je serai tout  fait prt  acheter des logiciels, mais je veux pouvoir faire ce que je veux chez moi avec (notamment changer d'ordinateur au besoin, ou mme pouvoir changer les composants de mon ordinateur) sans avoir  rendre compte  qui que ce soit. tre libre avec mes acquisitions (bien sr cela ne veut pas dire : tre libre de le pirater, a c'est bien sr hors de question). Windows et Office ne respectent pas cela : il est donc hors de question que je les achte.

----------


## Firwen

Si une socit aussi tentaculaire que Microsoft voulait rellement lutter efficacement contre le piratage, elle le pourrait. Mais le piratage a toujours aider  faire connaitre les produits Microsoft .

L'tudiant ou le particulier utilisant sa version d'Office pirate demandera une version d'Office bien lgale sur son lieu de travail ou d'tude. :8-):

----------


## Michel

A propos du look de microsoft, je trouve que cela devient parfaitement ridicule!
A chaque nouvelle version, il faut retrouver ses marques, comme si on avait que cela  faire.
Pensez aux malheureux employs qui passent d'une version  l'autre suite  une mutation ou un changement de machine avec les problmes de compatibilit.
Pour ce qui est d'openoffice, je m'en sert  temps plein pour mes cours depuis plusieurs annes et j'en suis trs content.
J'attend toujours un programme de dessin vectoriel digne de ce nom dans office.
La seule chose que je laisse  office est sa base de donnes; l, il n'y a pas photo, on attend toujours quelque chose d'quivalent.

----------


## befalimpertinent

Comme beaucoup ici j'utilise exclusivement OO et je peste souvent quand quelqu'un m'envoie un .doc ou un .docx  :;): 
Pour mon usage (minimaliste il faut bien dire) de outils bureautique, OO est tout a fait adapt. Je ne comprend pas les gens qui utilise le Office pirate plutt qu'OO (quand ils le connaissent). Dornavant quand quelqu'un de mon entourage achte un PC sans Office intgr et me demande de lui installer un "Word" (on connait tous a : jouer l'informaticien de service qu'on appelle quand il y a un pb de pc  ::D:  ) Je lui installe direct OO sans mme lui dire (limite je ferai bien pareil pour firefox)

Quand au prix 60 max pour tous me semblerait plus adapt mme s'il faut reconnaitre que la gamme Office est de loin la meilleur suite logiciel de Microsoft et quelle demande une quipe de  dev consquente et donc qui a un coute important aussi.

----------


## gege2061

> Si une socit aussi tentaculaire que Microsoft voulait rellement lutter efficacement contre le piratage, elle le pourrait. Mais le piratage a toujours aider  faire connaitre les produits Microsoft .


Entirement d'accord, bizarrement pas d'activation en ligne ni de kill switch pour office  ::cfou::

----------


## Tofalu

> Surtout que les tudiants qui ont de la chance se font payer Office & autres par leur tablissement.


Non, Office n'est pas inclus dans le MSDNAA




> Word dans le mois on l'utilise aller 2/3h, pour un utilisateur le problme vient de l je pense.


Mouais, un tudiant l'utilise certainement plus de 2-3h par mois ...

Sur 3 ans,  raison de 3h par mois, a fait 0,5 euros de l'heure. C'est vraiment un cot norme ? 




> Entirement d'accord, bizarrement pas d'activation en ligne ni de kill switch pour office


On doit pas avoir les mmes logiciels. A chaque fois que j'installe Office 2003 ou 2007, je suis bon pour une activation.




> A propos du look de microsoft, je trouve que cela devient parfaitement ridicule!
> A chaque nouvelle version, il faut retrouver ses marques, comme si on avait que cela  faire.


Depuis 97 le look n'avait pas chang ... Il a chang en 2007 et 2010 reprend le mme. Un changement en 10 ans, c'est vrai que c'est ridicule  ::roll:: 




> Pensez aux malheureux employs qui passent d'une version  l'autre suite  une mutation ou un changement de machine avec les problmes de compatibilit.


Les logiciels spcialiss style ciel ou autre compta changent bien plus souvent d'interface, de format etc. Les employs ne semble pas trop en souffrir. Prendre en main Office 2007 a demande au maximum quelques documents Word ...




> Ensuite il faut arrter de dire qu'Office 2007 a une interface rvolutionnaire, super gnial et ergonomique. J'ai le retour d'un utilisateur d'Office 2007 (qui l'utilise uniquement pour une raison : fournie en version d'essai sur son PC et bizarrement continue  fonctionner malgr le dpassement de la date limite, ce qui est une autre forme de piratage, et cette personne n'irait certainement pas acheter Office si le logiciel s'tait bloqu) et qui n'arrive pas  se faire  cette fameuse interface soi-disante "rvolutionnaire" et qui perd toujours un temps fou avec. Donc cessons de gnraliser.


Tu as un retour, ici nous avons DES retours de gens qui aime la nouvelle interface. Aussi bien sous Word que sous Access. Chercher l'erreur  ::roll::  Tu as peut tre simplement le retour d'un utilisateur qui ne sait pas ou qui ne veut pas s'adapter.




> Et puis 0 euros ce n'est pas que le produit mais aussi tout ce qui va avec : statut de client, accs au support technique, un support matriel, etc.


Tu peux m'expliquer comment je fais pour contacter le support technique d'openoffice ? Ce support est inexistant si tu n'as pas internet. Quant au support matriel, j'en parle mme pas. Montre moi comment commander un CD d'installation  :;): 




> Deuxime argument, pourquoi acheter quand le libre fournit ce qu'il faut?


Oui, tu as raison. Mais pourquoi pirater quand le libre a ce qu'il faut ? Si OpenOffice dpasse Office, pourquoi se mettre dans l'illgalit avec un truc moins bien ?

----------


## olaxius

> Oui, tu as raison. Mais pourquoi pirater quand le libre a ce qu'il faut ? Si OpenOffice dpasse Office, pourquoi se mettre dans l'illgalit avec un truc moins bien ?


Parce que les gens ne voient que par Excel et Word . Il faut faire comme tout le monde. Et a fait bien de dire que l'on travail sous word et excel .
99 % des gens utilisent 1% (a ce sont mes stats  moi) des possibilits des logiciels de microsoft.
Dans mon entreprise je suis appel trs frquemment pour faire comprendre "l'intuitivit et la convivialit" des produits microsoft 2007 .
J'en dduis donc que je suis super intuitif et convivial alors que les autres utilisateurs ...
Il faut rappeler entre autre que Microsoft  une marge bnficiaire de 87% par systeme d'exploitation vendu ... les pvres.
http://http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft
Pour Office 2007 il faudra m'expliquer qu'est ce qu'il ya de de bien (d'intuitif de convivial)  mettre les mmes fonctionnalits dans des emplacements differents .
Je n'ai toujours pas compris et je ne suis pas le seul je pense ...

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Je ne peux qu'tre d'accord avec *Tofalu*.

Je suis formateur entre autre sur les logiciels bureautiques (Word, Excel, PPT, Access) et de tant en temps du Ooo.

Plus de 60 % des gens que j'ai form n'avaient aucune connaissances, et je peux vous dire que ceux qui ont travaill sur Office 2007 ont t beaucoup plus vite oprationnels que ceux qui ont travaill sur Ooo. 

C'est le changement qui fait peur, c'est tout.

En revenant au sujet du piratage, je pense que la solution en ligne de la version 2010 devrait limiter cela, et pourrait faire perdre des parts  Ooo, pourquoi installer un logiciel sur mon ordinateur alors que j'en ai un gratuit sur le net, qui est une rfrence en matire de bureautique avec une grande exprience dans le domaine.

Philippe

----------


## Firwen

> Mouais, un tudiant l'utilise certainement plus de 2-3h par mois ...
> 
> Sur 3 ans,  raison de 3h par mois, a fait 0,5 euros de l'heure. C'est vraiment un cot norme ?


Dire que 52 pour un Office student c'est peu, c'est comme dire qu'un mp3 vendu  2 c'est peu : c'est ne pas voir le probleme dans sa totalit.
un mp3  2, c'est un Ipod rempli pour 300, ce qui par contre fait une dpense consquente.
On ne demande gnralement par juste le pack office  un tudiant, mais une dizaine de logiciels propritaires qui ont tous leur prix et leur licence variant de 50  1500.
Donc oui 52 pour avoir le droit de rendre un .docx, c'est une somme.




> On doit pas avoir les mmes logiciels. A chaque fois que j'installe Office 2003 ou 2007, je suis bon pour une activation.


L'activation via serial date de Windows XP et est aujourd'hui totalement dpass. Trouver, telecharger et installer un crack qui contourne le systme depuis google prend 15 minute  un utilisateur lambda.




> ce n'est pas que le produit mais aussi tout ce qui va avec : statut de client, accs au support technique, un support matriel, etc.


Un particulier, en tout cas ceux que je connais, utilise gnralement autant le support / hotline / dpannage qu'on lui vend avec son logiciel que le service visiophonie qu'on lui vend avec son abonnement mobile, c'est peu dire :p.

----------


## Tofalu

> On ne demande gnralement par juste le pack office  un tudiant, mais une dizaine de logiciels propritaires qui ont tous leur prix et leur licence variant de 50  1500.


Donc cela justifie de pirater plutt que d'utiliser des technologies alternatives que tout le monde semble promouvoir. Je ne comprends pas.
Et c'est un autre problme relatifs aux outils des tudiants, assez peu en rapport avec le sujet initial finalement.



> L'activation via serial date de Windows XP et est aujourd'hui totalement dpass. Trouver


Comment veux tu activer ? L'activation est en ligne base sur le matriel de la machine et la licence du produit  activer. C'est pas un gnrateur de cl qui va contourner le problme. Ce n'est pas tant les moyens techniques qui doivent tre point du doigt mais plutt le pourquoi il y a tant de piratage d'une solution de bureautique que beaucoup juge ( mon avis  tord) inutile. Preuve qu'Office est technologiquement intressant non ?

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas tant les moyens techniques qui doivent tre point du doigt mais plutt le pourquoi il y a tant de piratage d'une solution de bureautique que beaucoup juge ( mon avis  tord) inutile.* Preuve qu'Office est technologiquement intressant non ?*

----------


## dorian833

> mme la moiti pour un tudiant


L, j'avoue qu'il ont fait une offre intressante pour les tudiants : 52 pour avoir Office 2007 Intgrale. Offre dont j'ai d'ailleurs profit  ::D: 




> Pour le mme prix j'ai une suite internet security pendant 3 ans sur 3 postes.


La version Familiale est multiposte ( hauteur de 3 ordinateurs il me semble)  ::ccool:: 

Par contre, je pense qu'il y aura toujours du monde qui se procurera Office illgalement mme si Office fait un effort en proposant Office en ligne gratuitement (le "en ligne" n'est pas forcment gnial non plus).

Par contre il me semble que Microsoft avait parl  un moment de sortir Works dans une dition gratuite (avec un bandeau  la MSN) mais je sais pas o ils en sont.

----------


## smarties

50  80
a me semble correct pour l'instant mais des alternatives gratuites comment  tre menaante je pense

----------


## Leonhart

Si les gens piratent MSo, c'est qu'ils le trouvent attrayant. Et dans ce tas, il n'y a, je pense, que du "grand public".

J'avais une version pirate de MSo 2003, puis 2007. Et j'ai tellement aim cette nouvelle mouture que je l'ai achet.

Mais je pense que la meilleure faon de lutter contre le Piratage et OOo, c'est bel et bien la suite MSoL. Pourquoi installer un logiciel pirate quand on peut faire (partiquement) tout sur le Net. Non pas que les fonctionnalits du client sont inintressante, mais la majorit des pirates ne les utilisent pas.  ::ccool::

----------


## ymoreau

Loin de moi l'ide de critiquer Microsoft Office, je ne le connais presque pas et je ne doute pas qu'il offre beaucoup de choses en plus que Open Office, comme des logiciels en plus qui n'ont pas d'quivalent ou largement moins bien.

Par contre l o je ne suis pas d'accord c'est de dire que les utilisateurs de base prfrent MO parce qu'il est mieux. Ils ne se servent que de 4 fonctions de Word, et 2 fonctions mathmatiques dans Excel pour la plupart. Et cette utilisation trs restreinte est vraiment aussi facile dans MO que OO. La seule diffrence c'est que MO est connu et que tout le monde l'utilise depuis toujours. 

En exemple un membre de ma famille professeur des collges utilise Word pour rdiger les contrles, aprs avoir  peine essay OO elle a dcid qu'il tait vraiment moins bien que MO, j'ai finalement su qu'en fait un collgue de travail lui expliquait menu par menu comment faire quelques trucs et forcment les noms ne correspondait pas exactement dans OO. C'est purement un manque d'effort pour tous les gens qui n'utilisent pas une suite bureautique de manire professionnelle, car en apprenant 4 ou 5 bases dans OO ils feraient exactement les mmes choses.

----------


## Leonhart

> C'est purement un manque d'effort pour tous les gens qui n'utilisent pas une suite bureautique de manire professionnelle, car en apprenant 4 ou 5 bases dans OO ils feraient exactement les mmes choses.


C'est le mme dbat que Windows VS Linux !

Quand on retrouve la mme interfae pour tout ses logiciels, que les menus sont aux mmes endroits, que les fonctionnalits portent toujours le mme nom, on ne cherche pas plus loin.

Qui plus est, l'interface _ruban_ de MSo est vraiment, vraiment ergonomique. En deux clics tu trouves ce que tu recherches, et tu trouves mme des choses que tu cherchais pas mais que te sont utiles !  ::mouarf:: 

OOo etait dans le coup contre MSo2003 mais maintenant, il va falloir qu'il volu !

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Sinon, il y a LaTeX aussi ...  ::hola:: 

/troll OFF

----------


## befalimpertinent

Office  des qualits indniables. Ne pas le reconnaitre c'est refuser de comprendre pourquoi des gens qui n'ont jamais utilis une suite bureautique et auxquelles on prsente Office et OOo vont pour une grande majorit prfrer Office. 
Je suis un ardant dfenseur de OOo (cf mon post prcdant) mais des fois je m'arrache les cheveux pour trouver une fonctionnalit de base. Mais a n'en reste pas moins le meilleur logiciel gratuit et pointer les dfauts qui lui reste par rapport  un concurrent permettra qu'il s'amliore.

Pour la question du piratage, pour Microsoft vaut t'il mieux (au pire) qu'une personne utilise un Office crack ou qu'elle utilise OOo ? (surtout s'il s'agit d'un tudiant)
Vous me direz l'intrt de Microsoft c'est surtout de gagner de l'argent et vous n'auriez pas tord. Mais j'ai quand mme ma petite ide la dessus  :;): 

Au sujet de la version Online de Office. Je ne l'ai pas tester donc je ne peux pas me prononcer directement dessus. Mais pour utiliser rgulirement Google doc, je n'en fais pas le mme usage qu'une suite desktop. Les possibilits de mise en pages sont plus que rduites. Une latence, mais faible, est trs fatigante en cas d'utilisation prolonge. Aprs du ct des avantages : la possibilit d'accder  ses docs depuis n'importe o est une vraie rvolution, le partage des droits d'accs, de collaboration aussi. Au final je ne m'en sert que pour des document de type "bloc-note" o j'cris ou copie 2-3 ligne puis ferme la page pour y revenir plus tard. Mais je me vois mal y rdiger un rapport en entier.  ::roll::

----------


## gege2061

> OOo etait dans le coup contre MSo2003 mais maintenant, il va falloir qu'il volu !


C'est en cours : Project Renaissance  :;):

----------


## eldran64

J'utilise Office depuis ces toutes premires versions.
Personnellement je l'avai en pirat (oui, je sais, c'est pas bien) jusqu' il y a environ 2ans.
Il y a 2 ans, j'ai dcouvert, qu'on pouvait acheter Office pour une 50 si on tait tudiant. Depuis ce temps, je n'ai plus rien de pirat sur mon pc.
Conclusion: la plupart des gens qui piratent le font par ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas assez bien les diffrentes offres et possibilits. Aujourd'hui on peut rester dans la lgalit sans s'appeler Crsus.

Donc, oui, Microsoft peut largement rduire le piratage de ses logiciels en faisant une meilleure pub sur les offres adaptes aux particuliers ou aux tudiants. ::ccool::

----------


## befalimpertinent

Pas sur que ton cas s'applique  tout le monde .

Personnellement je ne payerai pas pour un outil de traitement texte avec l'utilisation sporadique que j'en ai. Et c'est surement le type d'utilisation de beaucoup qui le pirate. OOo comble largement ces besoins.
En revanche si j'en avais une utilisation plus intensive, j'opterai probablement pour un Office (lgal bien sr)

Le problme est le mme dans d'autre catgorie : Photoshop vs Gimp, Blender vs 3DS, ...

La version On line ne rsoudra pas ce problme. Quelqu'un as t'il des stats sur l'utilisation de PhotoShop Express ?

----------


## Tofalu

> Office  des qualits indniables. Ne pas le reconnaitre c'est refuser de comprendre pourquoi des gens qui n'ont jamais utilis une suite bureautique et auxquelles on prsente Office et OOo vont pour une grande majorit prfrer Office. 
> Je suis un ardant dfenseur de OOo (cf mon post prcdant) mais des fois je m'arrache les cheveux pour trouver une fonctionnalit de base. Mais a n'en reste pas moins le meilleur logiciel gratuit et pointer les dfauts qui lui reste par rapport  un concurrent permettra qu'il s'amliore.


C'est quand mme quelque part un handicap d'Open Office. C'est assez fouilli bien que a s'amliore de version en version et c'est normal.  :;):  Open Office est la meilleure suite bureautique gratuite. Il y a des fonctionnalits qui manque : c'est un fait. Mais pour un utilisateur lambda a semble quand mme suffir. J'arrive pas  m'expliquer pourquoi aller pirater une suite quand on a presqu'aussi bien en gratuit et lgal ... 

Et l, on a parl que du grand public. Mais :




> Dans le monde, la moiti des utilisateurs piratent Office et, en France, on est mme plus proches des 80% dans le grand public


Ca veut dire qu'il y a quand mme pas mal d'entreprises qui piratent non ?

On sait que pour une entreprise les consquences du piratage peuvent tre importantes, alors pourquoi continuer et ne pas utiliser Ooo ?

----------


## Tofalu

> Pas sur que ton cas s'applique  tout le monde .
> 
> Personnellement je ne payerai pas pour un outil de traitement texte avec l'utilisation sporadique que j'en ai.


D'un autre ct, le grand public lache bien 15 euros pour un CD qui fait les menus de noel et les cartes de voeux, et le renouvelle tous les ans  ::roll::

----------


## Firwen

> On sait que pour une entreprise les consquences du piratage peuvent tre importantes, alors pourquoi continuer et ne pas utiliser Ooo ?


Pour les mme raisons qui poussent une grande partie des particuliers  rester sur OOO : la compatibilit des formats.

Rare sont les personnes, encore moins les entreprises, qui acceptent de perdre 15min pour comprendre pourquoi leur .doc enregistr avec OOO  tous ses titres, styles et effets de transparence dcals quand on le visionne sous Office. 
Je ne parle mme pas du support docx sous OOo ou du support odt sous Office, evitons les sujets qui fachent  ::mrgreen:: .

Utilisez une suite compatible avec Office est presque une obligation dans la mesure o un bon nombre d'administrations rclament des documents en .doc.

----------


## ymoreau

J'irai mme jusqu' dire que la plupart de ceux qui utilisent Microsoft Office n'ont probablement jamais entendu parl de Open Office ou alors simplement en tant que "truc gratuit moins bien parce qu'un truc gratuit a peut pas tre performant". Microsoft Office est implant depuis dj tellement longtemps et mis  part peut tre les jeunes recrues je suis certain que les employs n'ont pas chang leurs habitudes depuis des dcennies.

----------


## eldran64

> J'irai mme jusqu' dire que la plupart de ceux qui utilisent Microsoft Office n'ont probablement jamais entendu parl de Open Office ou alors simplement en tant que "truc gratuit moins bien parce qu'un truc gratuit a peut pas tre performant". Microsoft Office est implant depuis dj tellement longtemps et mis  part peut tre les jeunes recrues je suis certain que les employs n'ont pas chang leurs habitudes depuis des dcennies.


Faut temprer un peu quand mme. Dans l'administration et dans les entreprises en gnral, les standards rpandus sont fortement apprcis. 

Il est donc normal que les administrations prfrent payer pour avoir un produit qui supportera toutes les versions d'un format et qui ne souffira jamais de changement brusque. Office apporte cette scurit.

Cependant je pense qu'il est triste de payer un produit quand un autre (OOO) fait largement aussi bien quand on en a un usage limit.

----------


## ymoreau

Hum je ne trouve pas vraiment qu'Office soit "standard" plus qu'un autre justement.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Hum je ne trouve pas vraiment qu'Office soit "standard" plus qu'un autre justement.


Si, tout de mme, il suffirait de faire un sondage pour s'en apercevoir.

Mais, comme l'a dit eldran64, c'est dommage de payer Office quand on a OOo
si on en a un usage limit. Je dis a car je ne connais pas assez  MSOffice et OOo ainsi que leur diffrences pour m'aventurer sur le terrain glissant "OOo fait-il autant de choses que MSO?".

Je laisse aux habitus le soin de nous clairer. Toutefois dans pas mal de PME la solution OOo est envisage (justement car ce sont des PME?)

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> D'un autre ct, le grand public lache bien 15 euros pour un CD qui fait les menus de noel et les cartes de voeux, et le renouvelle tous les ans


On ne connat pas le mme grand public alors.

De plus, je suppose que le CD en question n'exige pas une activation et de devoir appeler l'diteur ds qu'on change un composant de son ordinateur et de devoir se justifier que non, on ne pirate pas ?

----------


## Leonhart

> Hum je ne trouve pas vraiment qu'Office soit "standard" plus qu'un autre justement.


C'est le mme problme (/troll) qu'avec IE. 

Si ils sont majoritairement reprsents chez les clients, alors se sont aux autres de respecter leurs standards. 

A ceci prs que le plus vendu ouvre ces formats ... ce qui a t fait pour le .DOC entre autre.

----------


## Tyria

> C'est le mme problme (/troll) qu'avec IE. 
> 
> Si ils sont majoritairement reprsents chez les clients, alors se sont aux autres de respecter leurs standards.


Dieu merci... Ca ne s'est pas pass comme a avec IE.  ::?:

----------


## ymoreau

> Si ils sont majoritairement reprsents chez les clients, alors se sont aux autres de respecter leurs standards.


Sans vouloir mettre de l'huile sur le feu je trouve ce genre de raisonnement trop restrictifs, c'est sr que si tout le monde dit "ah ben la plupart ont Office alors on va sauver toutes nos donnes dans Excel et puis on se les enverra comme a", aucune chance qu'on puisse un jour utiliser des alternatives  moins d'avoir des outils de conversion dans tous les sens...

Par standard je voulais dire qu'il y a des formats plus gnriques (pdf pour les documents  lire, XML pour les changes de donnes) et qu'il serait vraiment bien d'avoir une interoprabilit entre les diffrents outils. Comme a chacun serait libre de travailler avec ce qu'il a envie et besoin.

Enfin et heureusement les compatibilits ont l'air d'tre d'actualit.

----------


## Domi2

Bonjour,

Pour mon usage personnel, j'utilise une version "pro" d'Office XP achete en 2002 (version "Update" sur un produit certifi, en l'occurence Works, livr avec l'ordinateur). 

Je n'ai pas la facture sous la main, mais au cours du jour, je dirais que je l'avais achete environ 500-550 euros.

Force est donc de reconnatre que Microsoft a tout de mme fait un effort certain sur ses prix.

Maintenant, est-ce que cela peut avoir une influence dcisive sur la diminution du piratage, je n'en suis pas sr. La version "en ligne" d'Office 2010 me semble  cet gard une meilleure "rponse", parce qu'on trouvera toujours quantit de gens qui prfreront "utiliser gratuitement un produit payant" plutt que de payer ne serait-ce que 20 euros pour tre dans la lgalit... Et cela ne se limite pas  l'informatique.




> C'est quand mme quelque part un handicap d'Open Office. C'est assez fouilli bien que a s'amliore de version en version et c'est normal.  Open Office est la meilleure suite bureautique gratuite. Il y a des fonctionnalits qui manque : c'est un fait. Mais pour un utilisateur lambda a semble quand mme suffir. J'arrive pas  m'expliquer pourquoi aller pirater une suite quand on a presqu'aussi bien en gratuit et lgal ...


Je n'excuse et ne cautionne pas, mais je pense que beaucoup d'utilisateurs, notamment ceux travaillant dans les milieux administratifs, veulent simplement retrouver chez eux leur outil de travail professionnel. On fait un bout de rapport au travail, on l'embarque chez soi et on profite du week-end/de la soire pour le terminer ou le peaufiner. Avec la mme version de Word ou d'Excel.

Pour ceux-ci en tous cas, je ne pense pas que d'autres logiciels entrent vraiment en ligne de compte... Le pire tant qu'ils n'y voient souvent qu'une forme "lgre" de piratage, dans la mesure o ils estiment que leurs employeurs paient dj la note... et qu'ils "renvoient" l'ascenceur  Microsoft en utilisant leur influence pour ne pas changer de logiciels au bureau...

Domi2

----------


## BainE

Oui ils arriveront, mais ca risque d aller de paire avec une chute des parts de marchs.

Je pense qu une bonne partie des pirates font encore parti de la generation qui ne comprend pas grand chose a l informatique et qui fait encore les vieux amalgames du type internet == google et traitement de texte == Word.

Avec la nouvelle generation qui arrive, qui est n avec internet, et qui sait qu un vaste choix de logiciel existe et corresponds aux besoins du moments et ceci a tous les prix et avec tous les skins possibles et imaginables.

Je pense que le phnomene sera naturel.

----------


## TheBlackReverand

je n'ai pas tout lu, j'ai survoler quelque post

mais dans le 1er post il est dit "pour un etudiant, se seras a peut prs le prix d'un jeu video"

je sais pas pour vous mais si quelqu'un arrive a se procurr un Office cracker pourquoi pas un jeu?!


si jamais je doit acheter un logiciel se ne seras pas un basique tels que la suite Office(toujours utiliser la version Pro non legal) mais plutot des outils tels que Visual Studio, et encore! en general je m'arrange pour me procur une licence pendant un stage ou autre en entreprise  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aspartame

> ce qui revient au prix d'un jeu vido...


...et donc notre choix se porter sur Office, tellement plus amusant ! ::aie:: 

( bien sur il faudraa d'abord avoir Vista SP2 minimum , avec un core 20  et 2 To de RAM etc ...  )

----------


## jeff1494

Bonjour  tous;
Je viens de survoler les posts prcdents, et personnellement j'excre les monopoles de quelque sorte qu'ils soient, cela ressemble beaucoup  une dictature. C'est grce  quelques irrductibles que l'on a pu progresser. De plus j'ai toujours l'impression d'tre espionn par Microsoft, et cela je n'aime pas du tout, mis alors pas du tout.
Je me sens oblig de travailler comme Microsoft a dcid que je devais le faire, comme si j'tais un tel abruti que je ne sois pas capable de penser.

La rcupration par Microsoft d'infos personnelles lors de mises  jour, de validations, et autres process, est bien connue. A tel point que l'on doit commencer  "allger" XP de quelques "programmes" malveillants.
Si j'achte un bien quel qu'il soit j'en devient propritaire et j'aime pouvoir en faire ce que je veux, sans avoir  prouver quoi que ce soit  qui que ce soit.

C'est pourquoi j'utilise OpenOffice, et majoritairement du libre, depuis dj plusieurs annes. 

Je m'amuse  faire quelques dveloppements pour des fins personnelles, et jusqu' prsent j'ai toujours russi  faire ce que je voulais avec des logiciels libres.
Les histoires d'interfaces !! Pour moi ce n'est que le papier cadeau du colis. J'aime bien plus ce qu'il y a  l'intrieur, comment je vais utiliser le jouet, et pas m'extasier sur le papier cadeau.

Sur ce bonne journe  tous.

----------


## Tofalu

> (toujours utiliser la version Pro non legal)


Justement, puisqu'apparement tu ne souhaites pas acheter Office, pourquoi ne pas utiliser une autre suite bureautique ? Tu sais, tu n'es pas oblig d'utiliser Office. Seules les fonctions avances ne sont pas compatibles Ooo <-> Office, mais je croyais justement que personne n'utilisait ces fonctions avances  ::roll:: 


Quant au prix :

Office 2000 va avoir 10 ans, cette suite est aujourd'hui encore trs populaire. En 10 ans, les 300 Euros environ qu'elle a cout  une entreprise de l'poque sont quand mme assez dilus non ? Il en va de mme pour Office 97 o on a constater une baisse des utilisateurs il y a seulement 2-3 ans sur le forum. Office 2007 va donc suivre a peu prs le mme chemin avec une dure de vie de 5  10 ans (dj 3 ans et demi  la sortie d'Office 2010). Le cot pour une entreprise me semble vraiment raisonnable quant on voit le prix de certaines licences de logiciels spcialiss bien moins utiliss que le traitement de texte.

Et pour un tudiant, pirater un soft  52 pour 5  10 ans, c'est pas trs intelligent. 




> ( bien sur il faudraa d'abord avoir Vista SP2 minimum , avec un core 20 et 2 To de RAM etc ... )


Office 2010 TP fonctionne trs bien sur un Windows XP  ::roll::

----------


## Kanithael

Moi j'avais trouv justement office 2007 particulirement lger...

Quand  Jeff1494, dire que l'ergonomie d'office c'est juste de l'emballage, c'est bien de la mauvaise foi !
Et puis le grand mchant M$, a va aussi un moment... Que crois-tu qu'il se passe quand tu fais une simple recherche google...

----------


## Leonhart

> bien sur il faudraa d'abord avoir Vista SP2 minimum , avec un core 20  et 2 To de RAM etc ...





> Office 2010 TP fonctionne trs bien sur un Windows XP


Amusant quand on sait que OOo demandait plus de ressources que MSo !  ::mouarf::

----------


## befalimpertinent

Certains ici sont d'une mauvaise foi absolue !  ::roll::   :8O: 
1 - Office 2007 n'est absolument pas gourmand en terme de ressources
2 - Dire qu'une interface tudie pour tre ergonomique n'est qu'un emballage superflue c'est renvoyer l'informatique 20 ans en arrire.
3 - L'interface Ruban est le fruit d'annes d'expertise et de recherche, pas vraiment une rvolution mais une volution dont va bnficier beaucoup d'autre outils dans un futur trs proche (cf le prochain Outlook).
4 - Si vous estimez Office trop cher, ne l'achetez pas, ne le piratez pas  et utilisez OOo

----------


## Tyria

> Et pour un tudiant, pirater un soft  52 pour 5  10 ans, c'est pas trs intelligent.


Sur le papier, l'argument tient mais aprs je connais pas mal d'tudiants qui veulent toujours avoir la dernire version.

Et puis c'est toujours le mme problme. Office est tellement simple  pirater pour un non informaticien. Pourquoi irait-il dbourser 50/90  alors pour l'acheter ?

Je ne dis pas que c'est bien et que a justifie tout. (loin de l) Et je reste sur l'ide que si Microsoft voulait reellement lutter contre le piratage (et ce de manire efficace), il l'aurait dj fait depuis un sacr moment.

----------


## befalimpertinent

D'accord avec a. D'autant que je pense que, paradoxalement, le pire ennemie du Libre est non pas les logiciels payants mais les versions cracks de ces logiciels.
Parmi tout ceux qui pirates Office combien se tourneraient vers OOo si le piratage d'Office tait rendu moins vident ? Le constat est le mme pour d'autres suites logicielles.

Autre argument anti-crack, trouver et excuter un crack s'est un peu tirer une balle  bout portant sur son PC, les programmeur de vers et autre chevaux de Troie l'ont bien compris et vous en remercie.

----------


## BainE

> Et puis le grand mchant M$, a va aussi un moment... Que crois-tu qu'il se passe quand tu fais une simple recherche google...


Oui bon, la mauvaise foi est dans les deux sens.
Qui te dit que jeff utilise google ?
C est pas parce que c est pire ailleurs qu on doit cautionner ou tolerer ce genre de comportement.

Voir l autre thread sur la journaliste qui va prendre 40 coup de fouet pour avoir port un pantalon, du coup j ai le droit de gifler ma femme moi, vu que les autres ils vont presque la tuer ?

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> L'interface Ruban est le fruit d'annes d'expertise et de recherche, pas vraiment une rvolution mais une volution dont va bnficier beaucoup d'autre outils dans un futur trs proche (cf le prochain Outlook).


A propos de ce fameux ruban, sera t-il obligatoirement prsent dans la prochaine version de Office ou y aura-t-il le choix entre ruban et "ancienne" interface ?

----------


## BainE

question d un novice qui n a pas touch un word depuis la version 97 et pour qui le meilleur traitement de texte est Vi.

Chaque action cliquable du ruban a son raccourci clavier ?
enfin, la souris est obligatoire quoi ?

----------


## millie

> traitement de texte est Vi.


Traitement ou diteur ?

----------


## dorian833

> Chaque action cliquable du ruban a son raccourci clavier ?
> enfin, la souris est obligatoire quoi ?


Je n'ai pas encore test Office 2010, mais en tout cas une bonne partie des boutons du ruban possde un raccourci clavier, enfin pour ceux qui me servent le plus : Gras, Italique, Exposant, Indice, Editeur d'quation ...  ::ccool::

----------


## BainE

> Traitement ou diteur ?


l edition est un traitement spcifique.

----------


## millie

> l edition est un traitement spcifique.


Oui, mais pour le contraire ? 
Quand j'entendais parler de traitement de texte, cela incluait en gnral : dition brut, mise en forme, style (+ des fonctionnalits du type correction ortho, etc.)

Est-ce qu'un notepad + latex peuvent tre considers comme un logiciel traitement de texte puisqu'il n'y a pas d'IHM interfactif pour la mise en forme ?

----------


## BainE

je crois que l une des definitions accepte de la difference est :
est editeur celui qui manipule des fichiers bruts, est traitement de texte celui qui manipule un fichier au format complexe embarquant la description de la mise en forme.

Apres moi et Latex  ::oops:: 

Mais sinon y a des offres d essai gratuites des offices recents pour voir ce que ca donne un peu ces fameux rubans dont beaucoup de monde dit du bien ?

----------


## Kanithael

Et puis en plus Word doit surement ajouter automatiquement la ponctuation et les accents, a te plairait surement  :;):   :;): 
(je taquine hein...  ::aie:: )

----------


## dorian833

> Mais sinon y a des offres d essai gratuites des offices recents pour voir ce que ca donne un peu ces fameux rubans dont beaucoup de monde dit du bien ?


Oui : la version 2007 en dmo 30 jours ou la bta de la 2010 ^^

----------


## BainE

> Et puis en plus Word doit surement ajouter automatiquement la ponctuation et les accents, a te plairait surement  
> (je taquine hein... )


Nan, j aime pas l ASCII etendu et les clavier azerty.
Schtroumpf Grognon

----------


## Chauve souris

Quand on pouvait acheter un logiciel  un prix raisonnable, avec une doc imprime digne de ce nom et juste une cl pour faire fonctionner le produit, *j'achetais* (oui, un gros mot  ::oops:: ) des logiciels (Borland, Microsoft).

Et puis les prix sont devenus de plus en plus dlirants, la doc fut rduite  des fichiers  imprimer, mme le CD n'avait plus droit  une bote plastique mais une pochette en carton (Win98). Partant de ce foutage de gueule, l'incitation au piratage (sans esprit ludique, juste conomique) devenait vidente. L o des Adobe Photoshop se vendait ( qui ?)  un prix dit "public" (sic) de plus de 1.000 , le premier lycen venu disposait d'une version cracke (et nanmoins updatable) pour traiter ses photos numriques.

De plus cette histoire d'activation est une contrainte insupportable. Comme si, en achetant un livre, je n'avais droit de le lire qu'assis sur tel fauteuil  ::calim2::  

Ensuite ils vont faire les vierges effarouches de se faire pirater...
 ::lahola:: 

PS: Puisqu'on parle d'Office 2007, je viens de tester la chose suivante : un document docx avec images et mise en page sophistique se rcupre parfaitement avec Open Office de la dernire version d'Ubuntu (en fait ce qui m'enquiquine avec Linux ce sont les drivers d'imprimante)

----------


## BainE

> la doc fut rduite  des fichiers  imprimer, mme le CD n'avait plus droit  une bote plastique mais une pochette en carton.


Oui mais c est pour l ecologie  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Tofalu

> Oui : la version 2007 en dmo 30 jours ou la bta de la 2010 ^^


Il n'y a que la demo d'Office pour 60 jours, la bta 2010 n'ayant pas encore dbute. Office 2010 en est  sa Technical Preview resrv  quelques privilgis.

Lien pour tlcharger la version d'essai d'Office 2007 :

http://www.microsoft.com/france/offi...hargement.mspx

 :;):

----------


## befalimpertinent

Pour reprendre la question initiale :
*Microsoft russira t-il  lutter contre le piratage d'Office ?*
Quand on voit qu'en  peine 6 jours un Windows 7 OEM Lenovo (3 mois avant sa sortie officielle quand mme !) a t crack  ::roll::  parce que possdant les mme failles que Vista  :8O:   :8O: 

On peut vraiment se demander si lutter contre le piratage est une priorit chez Microsoft. On les sent plus motiv pour conserv leur monopole.

----------


## Alvaten

Je pense qu'il sont sur la bonne voie. Je pense qu'il y a cepandant des gens qui piraterais office mme s'il coutait 15. 

Pour ce qui est de l'activation en ligne, certe a encourage certaine personne au priratage mais c'est tout de mme une methode qui devient trs courante et qui est assez fficace.

----------


## BainE

> Pour ce qui est de l'activation en ligne, certe a encourage certaine personne au priratage mais c'est tout de mme une methode qui devient trs courante et qui est assez fficace.


Windows XP est pas cens etre activ en ligne ?

[edit] pas que XP d ailleurs

----------


## Louis Griffont

Juste pour dire que la version de dmo d'Office 2007 m'a dfinitivement fait abandonner la suite Microsoft. Jusque l j'utilisais OOo ET MSo 2000, mais l'abominable interface de MSo2007 m'a suffit pour que j'abandonne dfinitivement cette suite. (Marre de devoir reprendre mes documents avec OOo suite  un plante de MSo, qui ensuite refuse de m'ouvrir les documents !  ::evil::  )

----------


## Tofalu

> Juste pour dire que la version de dmo d'Office 2007 m'a dfinitivement fait abandonner la suite Microsoft. Jusque l j'utilisais OOo ET MSo 2000, mais l'abominable interface de MSo2007 m'a suffit pour que j'abandonne dfinitivement cette suite. (Marre de devoir reprendre mes documents avec OOo suite  un plante de MSo, qui ensuite refuse de m'ouvrir les documents !  )


C'est marrant a parce que j'utilise Office 2007 depuis sa pr bta, c'est  dire depuis Novembre 2005 et je n'ai jamais mais alors jamais eu le moindre plantage au niveau d'un document. Je pense pourtant utiliser  peu prs tous les mcanismes aussi bien les styles que le VBA. Les seuls gros plantages que j'ai eu (mais corrig avec le service pack) taient avec Outlook trs lent  sa sortie qui effectivement me donnait envie de partir sur un autre client mail.
Et pour tre objectifs, je n'ai pas rencontrs non plus de plantage sur Ooo (sauf sur la premire version).

Quant  l'interface 2007, la trs trs grande majorit des gens qui travaillent beaucoup avec Office estiment avoir gagn en productivit et en qualit de documents grce  des fonctionnalits jusque l inconnues et mises en avant avec la nouvelle interface. L'apprentissage semble trs rapide. Le gros soucis est qu'en cas de parc htrogne, le passage 2007 vers 2003 puis 2003 vers 2007 devient vite laborieux pour les utilisateurs. Peut tre aurait il fallu prvoir un mode "ancienne interface" pour les entreprises utilisant plusieurs versions

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est marrant a parce que j'utilise Office 2007 depuis sa pr bta, c'est  dire depuis Novembre 2005 et je n'ai jamais mais alors jamais eu le moindre plantage au niveau d'un document. Je pense pourtant utiliser  peu prs tous les mcanismes aussi bien les styles que le VBA. Les seuls gros plantages que j'ai eu (mais corrig avec le service pack) taient avec Outlook trs lent  sa sortie qui effectivement me donnait envie de partir sur un autre client mail.
> Et pour tre objectifs, je n'ai pas rencontrs non plus de plantage sur Ooo (sauf sur la premire version).


Attention, je n'ai pas dit que les plantages avaient eu lieu avec MSo2007 ! Mais avec MSo2000. 
Et ces plantages rpts sous 2000 ajouts  l'interface de 2007 (que j'ai dtest ds le dpart) m'ont dfinitivement fait adopter OOo !

----------


## Tofalu

> Et ces plantages rpts sous 2000 ajouts  l'interface de 2007 (que j'ai dtest ds le dpart) m'ont dfinitivement fait adopter OOo !


Le hic, c'est que je ne serais pas tonn que Ooo change aussi d'interface pour justement sduire les utilisateurs Office qui ne veulent pas tre dstabilis.

A l'heure actuelle, passer de 2007  2003 c'est assez compliqu  assimiler. L'interface change mais les actions restent les mmes.
Passer de 2007  OOo, on en rajoute encore une couche avec quelques mcanisme qui ne sont pas toujours les mmes (notamment au niveau de la mise en page, de la gestion des objets, des macros, etc)

Bref si OOO veut continuer  attraper des utilisateurs d'Office, il va falloir trouver une solution, et l'adoption d'un ruban risque d'en faire parti. Les applications avec des menus tendent  disparaitre, on aime ou on aime pas, mais on a pas vraiment le choix  ::cry::

----------


## gege2061

> Le hic, c'est que je ne serais pas tonn que Ooo change aussi d'interface pour justement sduire les utilisateurs Office qui ne veulent pas tre dstabilis.


C'est effectivement en cours (je sais, je me rpte...) : Renaissance

J'espre juste que s'ils adoptent le ruban, ce sera pour ses qualits et non pour faire comme Microsoft.

----------


## Tofalu

> C'est effectivement en cours (je sais, je me rpte...) : Renaissance
> 
> J'espre juste que s'ils adoptent le ruban, ce sera pour ses qualits et non pour faire comme Microsoft.


J'avais pas vu ton lien, dsol.

Le hic, c'est qu'actuellement un des avantages de Ooo pour les anti-Office c'est l'interface traditionnelle, le ruban c'est trop compliqu (ce qui est faux, sinon, Ooo n'irait pas non plus dans cette voie). Que deviendra cet argument ?

Bon de toute faon a n'a rien  voir avec le piratage d'Office, au contraire mme. Plus il y a d'adeptes d'Ooo plus le piratage d'Office devrait diminuer.

On devrait d'ailleurs avoir un camembert  deux part. D'un cot les fidles  la suite MS (par habitude, parce qu'ils en ont les moyens, ou bien les besoins), de l'autre les utilisateurs d'Ooo. Mais, beaucoup d'utilisateurs d'OOo piratent encore Office, le combat semble donc perdu d'avance et personne n'y pourra rien  ::cry::

----------


## F.Saad

moi je connais des gouvernements entiers qui utilisent des versions crack d'office  ::aie::

----------


## dorian833

> C'est effectivement en cours (je sais, je me rpte...) : Renaissance


C'est sr que a ne ferait pas de mal  OOo, pas forcment copier (ou presque) l'interface de MS Office mais avoir un look qui soit dans l'air du temps  :8-): .

Bon personnellement, je ne suis pas trop fan de OOo (pour ne pas dire que je ne l'aime pas  ::oops:: ) pour 3 raisons :
- Je trouve la mise en page assez lourde  raliser
- Je me suis pris la tte avec leur diteur d'quation plus immonde que celui de Word < 98 et encore moins fonctionnel, en bref je n'ai pas pu crire mon quation (d'ailleurs sa ne drangeais absolument pas OOo qu'elle sorte de la feuille  ::aie:: )
- Le peu de document que j'avais ralis ne s'tait mme pas enregistr correctement.

Mais bon, s'ils font un beau ravalement de faade, je le re-testerais surement.

Par contre, autant je trouve MS Office 2007 mieux pens, plus beau et plus pratique, sa version Mac me sors par les yeux ^^ (sans oubli qu'elle est des plus incomplte), je prfre encore iWork (non non, vraiment pas OOo  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## gege2061

> Le hic, c'est qu'actuellement un des avantages de Ooo pour les anti-Office c'est l'interface traditionnelle, le ruban c'est trop compliqu (ce qui est faux, sinon, Ooo n'irait pas non plus dans cette voie). Que deviendra cet argument ?


Je n'ai pas suffisamment utilis Office 2007 pour en juger mais c'est clair que copier btement OOo serait une grosse erreur.

J'aime cette propositions qui combine les deux.




> Plus il y a d'adeptes d'Ooo plus le piratage d'Office devrait diminuer.


Le problme c'est qu'il est clair que MS Office domine le march, du coup mme en utilisant OOo il est bien de tester le rendu final sous MS Office, pour les prsentations par exemple  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Salut

Pour Ooo j'avais lanc un petit dbat sur le sujet : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d75...e-quen-pensez/

Il va de soit que le piratage est du  qualit de MS Office, car il existe des solutions gratuites, sinon il n'y aurait aucun intrt.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'espre juste que s'ils adoptent le ruban, ce sera pour ses qualits et non pour faire comme Microsoft.


J'espere surtout que ce sera un choix de l'utilisateur ! Et que l'on pourra garder une interface conviviale plutot que cette merde de MS Office 2007 !  ::calim2:: 




> Il va de soit que le piratage est du  qualit de MS Office, car il existe des solutions gratuites, sinon il n'y aurait aucun intrt.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit la seule, voir la principale !

D'abord, il y a le fait que c'est la suite bureautique utilise dans toutes les coles. Donc, les gens la connaissent, apprennent  la matrise un tant soit peu, et y sont familiariss. Donc, ils apprcient de retrouver chez eux ce qu'ils connaissent (c'est le mme principe pour Windows). Comme ils ne veulent (peuvent) pas le payer, et qu'il se trouve toujours quelqu'un qui a une version cracke, a ne pose pas de problme (mme pas moral).
L'autre raison c'est la compatibilit. Un fort pourcentage de personnes utilise MSo et donc, on a peur qu'en utilisant un autre logiciel, on soit OUT et plus IN ! 
Beaucoup de gens ont OOo pour tous leurs documents, et MSo crack pour vrifier le rendu sous MSo avant de distribuer le dit document.

Il y a, outre l'interface soi disant austre d'OOo, le fait que ce soit gratuit, et que la lgende "Si c'est gratuit, c'est que c'est pas terrible"  la vie dure !  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> D'abord, il y a le fait que c'est la suite bureautique utilise dans toutes les coles.


Faux, beaucoup d'coles sont passs  OpenOffice, le collge et le lyce de mes deux fils sont sous Ooo.

----------


## Leonhart

> Faux, beaucoup d'coles sont passs  OpenOffice, le collge et le lyce de mes deux fils sont sous Ooo.


Effectivement, on voit surtout du OOo dans l'ducation ... sauf pour Access  ::aie::

----------


## jncoffy

Microsoft a chang l'interface d'Office principalement pour contrer Open Office.

Vivement que Office soit mieux protg afin d'acclrer l'implantation d'Open Office chez les particuliers et en entreprise. Et puis n'oublions pas Lotus Symphony.

----------


## BainE

> Faux, beaucoup d'coles sont passs  OpenOffice, le collge et le lyce de mes deux fils sont sous Ooo.


Oui menfin tout ceux qui sont deja sortis du cycle scolaire on manipul Office.
La migration est toute recente.

Quand les gens coprendrons que plusieurs logiciel peuvent rendre un meme service, et que notamment que le traitement texte n est pas que Word (que Google n est pas internet, que Outlook n est pas une boite mail...)

La plus part des utilisateurs n y comprennent rien et suivent la masse, donc pour l instant office.

Tres honnetement, le jour ou il n y aura plus de piratage de office, MS aura du souci a se faire je pense, ca voudra dire que la masse est pass a la concurrence (surtout gratuite a priori, parce que peu de gens sont habitus a payer pour du virtuel, pour des logiciels).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tres honnetement, le jour ou il n y aura plus de piratage de office, MS aura du souci a se faire je pense, ca voudra dire que la masse est pass a la concurrence


C'est clair que Microsoft n'a pas intrt  empcher le piratage des ses logiciels, car c'est grce  lui qu'il en est l, aujourd'hui.




> (surtout gratuite a priori, parce que peu de gens sont habitus a payer pour du virtuel, pour des logiciels).


D'un autre cot, y a peu de gratuit dans le "matriel" ! 
Et l encore, c'est un peu la faute  Microsoft qui en fournissant Windows avec les PC a fait croire au grand public  la gratuit de ce dernier. Tous les logiciels fournit +/- gratuitement (comme  une poque Norton AntiVirus, gratuit pendant un an ou quelques mois) on donn l'impression  beaucoup de monde que les logiciels a ne coutaient rien !  ::aie::

----------


## befalimpertinent

> Vivement que Office soit mieux protg afin d'acclrer l'implantation d'Open Office chez les particuliers et en entreprise.


Microsoft en ont ils la volont ?

il y a 10 ans, Bill Gates disait,  Quitte  ce que les gens piratent des logiciels, autant que ce soient les ntres .

Et ils n'ont pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup changer sur ce point. En tmoigne leur rcente dclaration sur le piratage de Seven :



> "Microsoft strongly advises customers not to download Windows 7 from unauthorized sources. [...]
> "We're pleased that customers are eager to begin using Windows 7!"


Traduction : Ils se disent flatt que les utilisateurs soit impatients d'utiliser Windows 7.
Si c'est pas une caution du piratage a...
source : Betanews

----------


## BainE

> Et ils n'ont pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup changer sur ce point. En tmoigne leur rcente dclaration sur le piratage de Seven :
> 
> Traduction : Ils se disent flatt que les utilisateurs soit impatients d'utiliser Windows 7.
> Si c'est pas une caution du piratage a...
> source : Betanews


D autant qu apres la casserole Vista, je pense que tout les moyens sont bons pour renouveler le parc des OS.

Pour aller peut etre un peu plus loin que la question, y aurait il pas un probleme du business model. Sortir une enieme suite bureautique tous les 2 ans avec une interface plus jolie, est ce que ca demotive pas les gens a l achat, de savoir qu il faudra revenir dans 2 ans (oui parce qu en plus de ne pas payer l utilisateur moyen veut toujours etre au gout du jour et avoir la derniere des dernieres version, boulimie consumeriste toussa). Et au final les besoins du traitement de texte ont ils si evolus depuis la derniere mouture ?
Les fonctionnalites sont sensiblement les meme ?

----------


## Leonhart

> Sortir une enieme suite bureautique tous les 2 ans avec une interface plus jolie, est ce que ca demotive pas les gens a l achat, de savoir qu il faudra revenir dans 2 ans (oui parce qu en plus de ne pas payer l utilisateur moyen veut toujours etre au gout du jour et avoir la derniere des dernieres version, boulimie consumeriste toussa). Et au final les besoins du traitement de texte ont ils si evolus depuis la derniere mouture ?
> Les fonctionnalites sont sensiblement les meme ?


Pour ce qui est de la version 2010, je suis tout a fait d'accord. Je pense que quand le produit est de qualit, seuls des SP suffisent  les mettre  jour. Qui plus est, MS pourrait soumettre les tlchargement des ces SP  un test "genuine". Dans le but de remettre les pirates dans le droit chemin  ::mouarf:: 

Mais  mon avis, ils ont tudi la question de longue haleine et si MS fait de cette manire, c'est qu'ils y trouvent leurs comptes !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> D autant qu apres la casserole Vista, je pense que tout les moyens sont bons pour renouveler le parc des OS.
> 
> Pour aller peut etre un peu plus loin que la question, y aurait il pas un probleme du business model. Sortir une enieme suite bureautique tous les 2 ans avec une interface plus jolie, est ce que ca demotive pas les gens a l achat, de savoir qu il faudra revenir dans 2 ans (oui parce qu en plus de ne pas payer l utilisateur moyen veut toujours etre au gout du jour et avoir la derniere des dernieres version, boulimie consumeriste toussa). Et au final les besoins du traitement de texte ont ils si evolus depuis la derniere mouture ?
> Les fonctionnalites sont sensiblement les meme ?


C'est que la question  se poser est-elle :
-Qu'est-ce que je *peux* faire de plus avec la nouvelle version ?
ou plutt
-Qu'est-ce que je *fais* de plus avec la nouvelle version ?

Parce que, mise  part, quelques rares personnes qui se servent de Word/Excel/PowerPoint/Acces/OutLook de manire extrme, le commun des mortels utilise Word pour faire ses courriers, Excel pour faire ses comptes, PowerPoint pour lire les conneries qu'il reoit par mails, Acces/OutLook sont installs mais n'ont jamais t utiliss !  :;): 

Pour tout cela, OOo suffit largement et est quand mme beaucoup moins cher !

----------


## Tofalu

> Pour aller peut etre un peu plus loin que la question, y aurait il pas un probleme du business model. Sortir une enieme suite bureautique tous les 2 ans avec une interface plus jolie, est ce que ca demotive pas les gens a l achat, de savoir qu il faudra revenir dans 2 ans (oui parce qu en plus de ne pas payer l utilisateur moyen veut toujours etre au gout du jour et avoir la derniere des dernieres version, boulimie consumeriste toussa).


Le problme ici, c'est surtout l'utilisateur moyen qui VEUT toujours la nouvelle version qui est bien au dessus de ses besoins.
Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, Open Office c'est l'quivalent d'Office 2000 aussi bien en termes de fonctionnalits, de stabilits que d'interface. Est ce pour autant que Open Office est inutilisable et ne correspond pas aux besoins courants : Non. Dans la majorit des cas, Office 2000 suffit largement (y a qu' voir le nombre de topics sur 2000 voire 97 dans les forums Office pour s'en convaincre).
Le modle de diffusion d'Office doit,  mon avis, suivre celui de Windows : on en change lors du renouvellement de la machine, mais pas avant. Pour deux raisons :
- Le prix
- Le fait que l'ancienne version a encore de longues annes devant elle.

Acheter un Office 2007 quand Office 2003 remplit son rle : quel intrt ? L'achat d'office 2007 sera  envisager lors de l'achat d'une nouvelle machine par exemple.

Ceux qui remplacent une version pour une autre doivent le faire intelligemment : parce qu'ils en ont besoin. Un exemple, Office 2007 offrait la possibilit d'un million de ligne sous excel (contrairement  65536 pour les versions antrieures), Office 2010 en stockera 100 millions. Lorsqu'on atteint les limites de la version antrieures, oui, il faut changer, mais sinon il n'y a aucun intrt. Quand  la retro-compatibilit ? Contrairement  ce que j'ai pu lire ici, les documents peuvent tre enregistrs dans une version antrieures avant la publication ou converti (via un addon gratuit) aprs publication, et pour infos, mes documents (Access, Word, Excel) crs avec Office 2010 s'ouvrent trs bien avec 2007

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Le problme ici, c'est surtout l'utilisateur moyen qui VEUT toujours la nouvelle version qui est bien au dessus de ses besoins.
> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, Open Office c'est l'quivalent d'Office 2000 aussi bien en termes de fonctionnalits, de stabilits que d'interface. Est ce pour autant que Open Office est inutilisable et ne correspond pas aux besoins courants : Non. Dans la majorit des cas, Office 2000 suffit largement (y a qu' voir le nombre de topics sur 2000 voire 97 dans les forums Office pour s'en convaincre).
> Le modle de diffusion d'Office doit,  mon avis, suivre celui de Windows : on en change lors du renouvellement de la machine, mais pas avant. Pour deux raisons :
> - Le prix
> - Le fait que l'ancienne version a encore de longues annes devant elle.
> 
> Acheter un Office 2007 quand Office 2003 remplit son rle : quel intrt ? L'achat d'office 2007 sera  envisager lors de l'achat d'une nouvelle machine par exemple.
> 
> Ceux qui remplacent une version pour une autre doivent le faire intelligemment : parce qu'ils en ont besoin. Un exemple, Office 2007 offrait la possibilit d'un million de ligne sous excel (contrairement  65536 pour les versions antrieures), Office 2010 en stockera 100 millions. Lorsqu'on atteint les limites de la version antrieures, oui, il faut changer, mais sinon il n'y a aucun intrt. Quand  la retro-compatibilit ? Contrairement  ce que j'ai pu lire ici, les documents peuvent tre enregistrs dans une version antrieures avant la publication ou converti (via un addon gratuit) aprs publication, et pour infos, mes documents (Access, Word, Excel) crs avec Office 2010 s'ouvrent trs bien avec 2007


Tout est dit...

----------


## martel

99% d'accord avec Tofalu  ::ccool::

----------


## fanning

> Acheter un Office 2007 quand Office 2003 remplit son rle : quel intrt ? L'achat d'office 2007 sera  envisager lors de l'achat d'une nouvelle machine par exemple.


Sa me fait rire car au boulot malgrs le remplacement rgulier des machines j'ai toujours 80 % du parc qui est sur office 95 donc ... Donc pourqquoi changer quand cel convient tout le monde, en plus si je change un je serais obliger de changer pour tous (jalousie), donc au vus du prix importants pour quelque chose qui ne changera rien vu qu'ils utiliseront les mmes fonctions, pourquoi changer, mais ce que va amener office 2010 avec sa verssion on line gratos c'est une puration sur la part des offices pirats au niveau grand public, et une source de revenus publicitaire supplmentaire pour microsoft, en plus cel aura pour effet d'attirer les anonceurs chez microsoft, alors qu'une grande partie de leur budget va chez google, donc c'est une mthode pour revenir en charge contre google au niveau de la pub online, aprs  il y a aussi le fait qu'en mettant une barre de recherche vers bing tu attire plus de visiteurs sur celui-ci donc c'est un cercle vertueux alors qu'avant c'est ce qui faisait perdre des clients potentiels.

----------


## Dinytro

Je rpond au dbat "Open Office" : J'ai dj utilis Open Office mais si le produit est efficace en editeur de texte, il est tout de mme,  mon sens, bien en dessous en ce qui concerne le tableur, extmement puissant chez MS...
J'utilise Excel depuis 10 ans et je le trouve irremplaable, y compris avec Open Office que j'utilisais quand j'ai pass mon master pour des questions de cot.

----------


## Dinytro

> Le problme ici, c'est surtout l'utilisateur moyen qui VEUT toujours la nouvelle version qui est bien au dessus de ses besoins.
> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, Open Office c'est l'quivalent d'Office 2000 aussi bien en termes de fonctionnalits, de stabilits que d'interface. Est ce pour autant que Open Office est inutilisable et ne correspond pas aux besoins courants : Non. Dans la majorit des cas, Office 2000 suffit largement (y a qu' voir le nombre de topics sur 2000 voire 97 dans les forums Office pour s'en convaincre).
> Le modle de diffusion d'Office doit,  mon avis, suivre celui de Windows : on en change lors du renouvellement de la machine, mais pas avant. Pour deux raisons :
> - Le prix
> - Le fait que l'ancienne version a encore de longues annes devant elle.
> 
> Acheter un Office 2007 quand Office 2003 remplit son rle : quel intrt ? L'achat d'office 2007 sera  envisager lors de l'achat d'une nouvelle machine par exemple.
> 
> Ceux qui remplacent une version pour une autre doivent le faire intelligemment : parce qu'ils en ont besoin. Un exemple, Office 2007 offrait la possibilit d'un million de ligne sous excel (contrairement  65536 pour les versions antrieures), Office 2010 en stockera 100 millions. Lorsqu'on atteint les limites de la version antrieures, oui, il faut changer, mais sinon il n'y a aucun intrt. Quand  la retro-compatibilit ? Contrairement  ce que j'ai pu lire ici, les documents peuvent tre enregistrs dans une version antrieures avant la publication ou converti (via un addon gratuit) aprs publication, et pour infos, mes documents (Access, Word, Excel) crs avec Office 2010 s'ouvrent trs bien avec 2007



je partage galement ce point de vu mais il n'est pas ncessaire de changer de version d'office lors du renouvellement d'une machine, c'est 2 points bien diffrents...
Pour les versions de windows, c'est autre chose : quand on passe sur une archi 64bits, on est oblig de changer d'OS si on veut que nos 4Go de Ram soient reconnus pas exemple mais pour Office, je ne voit pas le lien machine/version Office
Dans la mme ide, on ne pas pas changer la version de tous les logiciels que l'on a achet  chaque changement de machine...

----------


## berceker united

Sur la base de quoi peux-ton dire que les produits Microsoft ? Open Office ? 
Je me demande si nous sommes pas trop habitu  avoir des produits libres *utilisable* gratuitement que le moindre prix annonc pour un logiciel sera toujours trop chre. Avons-nous pas tendance  oublier le temps  dvelopper un logiciel, les personnes qui sont derrire. Malgr les critiques que nous pouvons apporter, la suite Office reste quand mme une rfrence dans ce secteur mme si il y a mieux mais personnellement je les connais pas. 
Je me rappelle avoir vu une fois qu'un version de Word tait dans les 300 donc si la suite office est propos pour moiti prix alors l je dis qu'ils ont fait un effort. En effet, le prix permet d'avoir moins les oursins dans les poches. 
Maintenant, 95% des utilisateurs utilisent un trs faible pourcentage de cette suite. Donc, ne serait il pas plus judicieux de proposer Open Office ? Oui, enfin pour celui qui connait son existence et qu'il ou elle ne pense pas qu'Open Office n'est qu'un Firewall  ::roll::  .

----------

